# PCT and its' correlation to bloodwork.



## CCCP (May 5, 2015)

Do your PCT doses (clomid/nolva) directly correlate to your blood test results? or is it static?

i.e. if your test levels are at 3000 or 5000, do you change your clomid (50/50/25/25) and nolva (40/40/20/20) to something else, or keep the doses the same regardless?


----------



## Rumpy (May 5, 2015)

Keep them the same.  PCT has no effect until your test levels drop below natural, that's the only time you will start to recover.  This is why you must wait for the esters to clear your system before starting PCT.  So, if your test WAS 3000 or 5000, it doesn't matter, you need to wait until it's in the toilet to start PCT, so the dosages remain the same.  One of the most common mistakes guys make is starting their PCT too soon.  This means the first few days are wasted and the last few days are cut short, so you do not get the full effect.

Personally, when I did cycle, I found 50/20 for 30 days worked well for me, but I would also run HCG up until about 3 or 4 days before I would start PCT.  Now I TRT/BNC.


----------



## CCCP (May 5, 2015)

makes sense, it just gets to me sometimes, for example, taking .5 adex eod is good for some, .25 eod is good for others cause .5 will crash their E2, so i was confused if PCT can possibly have the same effect... cause lets not forget, these chems were not created with this intended and in mind.

i just wanna make sure that when i wanna have kids, i will be able to, and when i wanna stop cycling, i can, without running the risk of damage.


----------



## Rumpy (May 5, 2015)

The best thing to do is wait a little longer before starting.  A lot of people say two weeks, regardless of the cycle, which is bad advice.  Higher doses take longer to clear, as do longer esters, so you may need to wait 2-1/2 or 3 weeks.  If you've run a really long and supressive cycle, you may need to run your PCT longer.  I've known guys run it for 6 weeks.  Personally, I think you get more good from longer duration than you do from higher doses, but that's just my opinion.

There's always a risk of damage.  Some people smoke all their lives, some die from second hand smoke.  You just never know.


----------



## CCCP (May 5, 2015)

i guess ill just have to wait and see


----------

